# importing a chipper into canada?



## summit583guy (Apr 22, 2011)

I found a great deal on a vermeer chipper in washington last week, I was wondering what the logistics into importing into BC? is it just a matter of buying it and declaring it at the border with a reciete from the previous owner? its just a 625 so I was thinking of putting it in the back of my truck and saying it's a non working chipper and its for parts only. help me out here guys. thanks


----------



## deevo (Apr 25, 2011)

summit583guy said:


> I found a great deal on a vermeer chipper in washington last week, I was wondering what the logistics into importing into BC? is it just a matter of buying it and declaring it at the border with a reciete from the previous owner? its just a 625 so I was thinking of putting it in the back of my truck and saying it's a non working chipper and its for parts only. help me out here guys. thanks


 
It's very easy, just pay the HST at the border, then good to go. No big deal at all.....just make sure you have the reciept!


----------

